# Video: Vito E-CELL busy in Bilbao



## van_pire (Aug 13, 2010)

In Spain the Vito E-CELL works like a dog and proves itfelf:
http://www.myvan.com/2012/02/13/vito-e-cell-conquers-spain/


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds very good. Specs on the vehicle and the battery would be nice.


----------



## van_pire (Aug 13, 2010)

Indeed. Did you check the MB site? Maybe you find further infos there.


----------

